# Controlled hunt results



## wallydog (Jun 10, 2005)

No controlled hunt for me this year.....Gotta due it the hard way 

http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Home/tabid/18729/Default.aspx


----------



## Snackmans Dad (May 2, 2007)

I guess I won't have to run out to the mail box every day, I zipped too..


----------



## capt S (Sep 5, 2007)

six years in a row! nothin!!!:at-wits-end::Banane24::S


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

dont sweat it capt S, ive been trying to get into ravenna for as long as i can remember, EVERY YEAR and i keep getting a blank, ive been passed on skeeter so much, i just save that money. yes ive been passed over AGAIN this year too. public land here i come. guess a doe and 4 point are just as good eating as a 200 pound 10 point


----------



## sc83 (Apr 16, 2008)

I got a Mercer on 11/2. Sucks it's the day after duck goes out, which means they'll be everywhere.


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

My buddy got Plumbrook, WERE IN! Going in on 12/12 09.


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

Ya me or my dad didnt get in.. anyone know where I can sighn up for these hunt other than online so I know for a fact it registered me?


----------



## sc83 (Apr 16, 2008)

you can mail in your applications, but it cost two dollars more.


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

I didn't pull a deer hunt either...applied for Plumbrook and Ravenna, although I did get a Mosquito waterfowl hunt (goose only) on 12/16.

I did see where someone, with a last name that would be near mine in the alphabet, actually got drawn for THREE deer hunts. Christmas came early for that guy.


----------



## crappiewacka (Apr 7, 2009)

Yes, my son got a youth hunt @ Mosquito!!! 1st time!! Oct. 10th.. good time,too.


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

My daughter and myself got drawn for the Salt Fork youth gun hunt. Our first time being drawn. We go on 11-22. Gonna make for a busy weekend since I teach a hunters ed class in akron on the 20th n 21st. 

Huntinbull


----------



## bgpark1 (Apr 23, 2004)

LOL... I have applied every year since 1994... first year I got Ravenna... nothing since. I convince my hunting buddy to sign up this year and he gets 2 spots... on at Ravenna... the other Mosquito creek. 44,190 applicants for the deer hunts... 1885 positions pulled... 4.026% get a spot... he got 2... he should play the lottery.

I also noticed a number of names repeat on multiple hunts as well.... very interesting... it would be good to know how they actually pick folks.:!


----------



## bgpark1 (Apr 23, 2004)

LOL... I have applied every year since 1994... first year I got Ravenna... nothing since. I convince my hunting buddy to sign up this year and he gets 2 spots... one at Ravenna... the other Mosquito creek. 44,190 applicants for the deer hunts... 1885 positions pulled... 4.026% get a spot... he got 2... he should play the lottery.

I also noticed a number of names repeat on multiple hunts as well.... very interesting... it would be good to know how they actually pick folks.:!


----------



## ErieAngler (Apr 15, 2006)

First year drawn for me. I applied to 10 or more of the hunts and got a Plumbrook archery draw. Couple friends of mine got drawn for the deer hunt last year and said it was really.....REALLY thick. That ought to make for some interesting archery hunting. Wonder if there are any big bucks in there??


----------



## toledoeyebanger (Jan 4, 2008)

I was drawn for plumbrook three years ago, saw some dandy bucks and took a decent 8 point.


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

BGpark1,
I noticed multiples of the same name and can only figure they have multiple children. My name is listed for the youth hunt my daughter won.

Huntinbull


----------



## Mad-Eye Moody (May 27, 2008)

Im not sure that they always catch those putting in multiple entries unde rthe same name.


----------



## ErieAngler (Apr 15, 2006)

Huntinbull said:


> BGpark1,
> I noticed multiples of the same name and can only figure they have multiple children. My name is listed for the youth hunt my daughter won.
> 
> Huntinbull


If Im not mistaken, the rules were that one adult could only apply on behalf of one youth not multiple. If wrong I'm going to kick myself because I would have entered a few more times!!


----------



## bulafisherman (Apr 11, 2004)

I keep donating every year,guess its not meant to be


----------



## kernal83 (Mar 25, 2005)

I got picked my first year applying and haven't been picked since, I think its been 4 years now. 

My question is why don't they start a point system similar to other states do for tags? In virginia they have what they call quota hunts, most are drawn at random but one of the most popular is on a point system. Would love to see Plum Brook or Ravenna go on a point system this way you don't just keep putting in year after year with a 1:30-50 chance of winning.


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

I guess I got in the Mosquito Creek Youth Gun was looking for my name instead of my dads! CANT WAIT!!!


----------



## No-Net (Jan 8, 2007)

:Good year for my Boys, Between the two of them they were picked for five hunts. I was picked for ZERO


----------

